# Looks like im treating



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Got these guys a couple of days ago...Never know but thought i'd take 1 chance and boom.... Pretty sure its ick just want others to guess too LoL sorry for bad photo's Im guessing it is ich popped up on everyone Like overnight which seems weird....But i have a temp of 28C so thinking it went fast maybe others can say should i treat right away or maybe its fungus?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The photos have been moved and the links are now broken......


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to tell but the spots you refer to don't really look like Ick to me. Ick would look like tiny grains of salt on the surface of the fish.


----------

